
Google’s Home Mini needed software patch to stop them from recording everything - coloneltcb
https://www.theverge.com/2017/10/10/16456050/google-home-mini-always-recording-bug
======
CardenB
Honestly this is encouraging. The issue did not present itself for long before
it was caught and quickly fixed. I don’t see how this should be bad PR for
google, other than the fact that they might ship buggy hardware.

------
floatingatoll
The borrowed car I was driving today wedged the touchscreen OS until it kept
repeating the same sequence of taps every so often, which ended up dialing
someone. I can’t tell if it was software or hardware, but that car no longer
gets Bluetooth privileges.

